# Televisor Sanyo se encoje pantalla



## panama1974 (Nov 3, 2009)

Saludos amigos foreros ,tengo un tv sanyo de 34 pulgadas  y de ves en cuando se empiesa a encojer la pantalla y a veces se cierra por completo y solo queda la linea en el centro ,con unos golpecitos se arregla pero al rato se cierra de nuevo ,segun vi en el foro es problema del vertical o de capacitarores electroliticos ,alli les envio las fotos para que me asesoren que  cambiarle de primera mano ,salu2.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 3, 2009)

hola panama 1974, efectivamente es un problema de la etapa vertial, las fotos que amablemente muestras son del regulador de la fuente y de la etapa de salida horizontal, la etapa vertical de be tener un ci. de salida que no se aprecia, en las imagenes que mandaste, ahora bien si con unos "golpecitos" se restablece, tendrias que verificar desde el ci jungla(ci donde se procesa el color, horizontal y vertical, etc), convendria que tuvieras a la mano el diagrama o en su caso algun manual de sustitucion, en internet tambien puedes consultar, la terminal de donde sale la señal,
hasta el ci, de salida horizontal y verificar soldaduras frias, que asimple vista no se ven, asi tambiien el yugo , si no tiene soldaduras frias.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 3, 2009)

si es vertical y se corrige con golpecitos es mas probable que sea la soldadura fria, pero no veo razon para requerir el diagama, con un poco de pasiencia se notan las soldaduras frias, incluso puedes ayudarte retorciendo un poco la placa, ahora que regularmente estas fallas se dan cerca de componentes que se calientan asi que eso te da una idea de donde podria estar la falla


pd: para ahorrarte el buscar diagrama busca los datasheet de los ci, y lo demas lo intuyes


----------



## panama1974 (Nov 3, 2009)

Señores ya esta el tv arreglado  , el vertical es un LA7837  y tenia en 2 patitas el estaño quebrado igual en otros tambien estaban las soldaduras frias  pero ahora el problema es que la imagen se ve mas grande como 1 pulgada en la parte superior e inferior , el logo del canal AXN se ve pegadito del borde comparado en otro tv se ve normal  eso se ajusta en esos potenciometros que se ven alado del flyback en la foto ? salu2.


----------



## panama1974 (Nov 4, 2009)

panama1974 dijo:


> Señores ya esta el tv arreglado  , el vertical es un LA7837  y tenia en 2 patitas el estaño quebrado igual en otros tambien estaban las soldaduras frias  pero ahora el problema es que la imagen se ve mas grande como 1 pulgada en la parte superior e inferior , el logo del canal AXN se ve pegadito del borde comparado en otro tv se ve normal  eso se ajusta en esos potenciometros que se ven alado del flyback en la foto ? salu2.



 ya ajuste el potenciometro y arregle la imagen , quedo perfecto , me ahorre 30 dolares en reparacion ,gracias , salu2.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 4, 2009)

30 dolares hee?!!!!! bueno ya va en camino la factura je je
que bueno que te quedo de una espero lo demas te sea igual de facil un saludo


----------



## panama1974 (Nov 4, 2009)

helminto dijo:


> 30 dolares hee?!!!!! bueno ya va en camino la factura je je
> que bueno que te quedo de una espero lo demas te sea igual de facil un saludo




 aqui se quema un fusible  y te dicen  ke le cambiaron flyback etc  jajajaja , gracias,salu2.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 4, 2009)

en mi taller no miento, si se quema un fundible, les digo, un elemento importante de la fuente de alimentacion relativo a la linea prinsipal se daño irremediablemente y se tubo que sustituir son trecientos varos, je je


----------

